# card reader wird nicht eingebunden

## uhai

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine card reader nutzen, leider werden sie nicht erkannt. Ich bin nach der Doku hier vorgegangen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml#kernel

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Mount_removable_media

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Multicard_reader

http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/C/using-removable-media.html#management-of-removable-drives-and-media

Ich nutze XFCE, mein Card Reader ist ein Cytronix 6 in 1 pocket reader. Nachdem das so nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich nach der letzten oben erwähnten Anleitung für thunar-volman das troubleshooting begonnen und folgendes erhalten:

```
DeskTux# hal-device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_1307_0123456789ABCDEF

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_1307_0123456789ABCDEF'

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.product = 'Cytronix 6in1 card reader'  (string)

  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-2/1-2.6'  (string)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_1307_0123456789ABCDEF'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_2001_f103_noserial'  (string)

  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'SGS Thomson Microelectronics'  (string)

  usb_device.serial = '0123456789ABCDEF'  (string)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.speed = 12  (double)

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 1.1  (double)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 1155  (0x483)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.product_id = 4871  (0x1307)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor = 'SGS Thomson Microelectronics'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.product = 'Cytronix 6in1 card reader'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/009'  (string)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-2/1-2.6'  (string)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 352  (0x160)  (int)
```

bzw:

```
thunar-volman --device-added /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_1307_0123456789ABCDEF

thunar-volman: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_483_1307_0123456789ABCDEF.

```

Leider wird die eingelegte SD-Karte nicht erkannt und eingebunden. Und mit dem Fehler kann ich gar nichts anfangen.  :Sad: 

Wie bekomme ich das zum laufen?

uhai[/url]

----------

## firefly

steht irgendetwas im kernel log (dmesg) wenn du einen Datenträger in den Cardreader einsteckst?

----------

## uhai

Das ist im log zu sehen:

```
Oct  4 21:44:13 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] 2011136 512-byte hardware sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  4 21:44:13 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Oct  4 21:44:13 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  4 21:44:13 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] 2011136 512-byte hardware sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  4 21:44:13 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Oct  4 21:44:13 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  4 21:44:14 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Oct  4 21:44:14 [kernel]  unknown partition table

Oct  4 21:44:15 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Sense Key : No Sense [current] 

Oct  4 21:44:15 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Sense Key : No Sense [current] 

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdf, sector 2011120

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 251390

                - Last output repeated twice -

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 251391

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 4

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 5

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 6

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 7

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 8

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 9

Oct  4 21:44:16 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 10

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] 2011136 512-byte hardware sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] 2011136 512-byte hardware sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:2: [sdf] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Oct  4 21:44:17 [kernel]  unknown partition table

[url]

Die Karte ist aber unter Windows und in der Kamera lesbar. Die Dateisystemtreiber für fat, vfat sind geladen.

uhai[/url]
```

----------

## uhai

ok, wieder etwas neues:

Versuche ich die SD-Karte meiner Casio Exilim Z9 über den Cardreader zu lesen, bekomme ich von dmesg die Fehlermeldungen von oben.

Lese ich eine andere Karte (von meinem Palm) geht das. Die Karte lässt sich mit einer Fehlermeldung mounten und im Dateimanager lesen. Das zeigt mir dmesg in diesem Fall:

```
Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist

.
```

Die Karte der Casio wird allerdings in Windows XP problemlos gelesen.

Ist meine Hotplug-Konfiguration falsch? Oder hat das Dateisystem der Karte einen Schlag weg?

uhai

----------

## 69719

Partitionier mal die Karte neu, hab es auch schon oft gesehen, dass Windows dort mist macht. Windows kann diese dann zwar lesen, aber andere Systeme haben damit Probleme. Außerdem sieht es so aus, dass deine Karte stirbt (Buffer I/O error on device sdf, logical block 6).

----------

## uhai

oh, bad news

Danke für den Hinweis, dann ziehe ich alle Bilder in Windows runter und formatiere in der Kamera neu, oder besser mit Linux?

uhai

----------

## 69719

 *uhai wrote:*   

> oh, bad news
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, dann ziehe ich alle Bilder in Windows runter und formatiere in der Kamera neu, oder besser mit Linux?
> 
> uhai

  Nicht formatieren, partitionieren!

----------

## uhai

shit happens...

Unter Windows XP läßt sich die karte bei mir auch nicht mehr lesen - weder am Card reader nochim card Slot meines Multifunktions-Scanner-Drucker...

Im Büro mit Vista ging es gestern noch. Ich werde dort mal eine CD brennen...

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, es sind 3 Cds geworden. Jetzt habe ich ein neues Problem. Die Bilder lassen sich auch von den CDs nicht mit Digikam einlesen.

So sieht ein ls -ali aus:

```
uhai@DeskTux ~ $ ls -ali /media/Disk1 (=CDROM)

insgesamt 662051

   1600 dr-xr-xr-x 1 uhai root     8192 17. Okt 10:13 .

2314657 drwxr-xr-x 4 root root     4096 18. Okt 09:21 ..

   1604 -r-xr-xr-x 1 uhai root  5954349 13. Jul 09:54 CIMG0005.JPG

   1606 -r-xr-xr-x 1 uhai root  4328764 13. Jul 09:55 CIMG0006.JPG

   1607 -r-xr-xr-x 1 uhai root  5459495 13. Jul 09:57 CIMG0007.JPG

   1609 -r-xr-xr-x 1 uhai root  5994179 13. Jul 10:01 CIMG0008.JPG

```

Die Bilder werden in Thunar mit Schloßsymbol angezeigt. Das kopieren auf die Festplatte klappt, dort sind die Rechte genauso gesetzt:

```
uhai@DeskTux ~ $ ls -ali test/

insgesamt 215420

 952168 drwxr-xr-x   2 uhai uhai     4096 18. Okt 09:57 .

 952131 drwxr-xr-x 107 uhai uhai    12288 18. Okt 10:01 ..

 952184 -r-xr-xr-x   1 uhai uhai  5954349 18. Okt 09:56 CIMG0005.JPG

1132714 -r-xr-xr-x   1 uhai uhai  4328764 18. Okt 09:56 CIMG0006.JPG

1329766 -r-xr-xr-x   1 uhai uhai  5459495 18. Okt 09:56 CIMG0007.JPG

1329768 -r-xr-xr-x   1 uhai uhai  5994179 18. Okt 09:56 CIMG0008.JPG

```

Soweit, so gut. Digikam meldet allerdings einen Fehler beim Import, ohne genauere Angaben. Beim Start von digikam in der Konsole sieht das so aus:

```
uhai@DeskTux ~ $ digikam

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

DCOPServer self-test failed.

kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.

Found dcraw version: 8.83

```

Eine grafische Fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch:

```
Es ist ein Problem bei der Einrichtung der Kommunikation zwischen den KDE-Prozessen aufgetreten. Die Meldung des Systems lautet:

Could not read network Connection list.

/home/uhai/.DCOPserver_DeskTux__0

Bitte vergewissern Sie sich, dass das Programm "dcopserver" läuft.
```

Digikam startet aber trotzdem und zeigt auch die Fotos an. Die Datei /home/uhai.DCOPserver_DeskTux__0 existiert hier nicht:

```
ls -ali .D*

956062 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53 14. Aug 2007  .DCOPserver_noname__0

956061 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32  4. Sep 2007  .DCOPserver_noname_:0 -> /home/uhai/.DCOPserver_noname__0

```

So sieht es da drin aus:

```
DeskTux uhai # cat .DCOPserver_noname__0

local/noname:/tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop4702-1187106985

4702

```

Der Dcopserver läßt sich auch nicht manuell starten. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt die gleiche wie oben. In htop sehe ich allerdings 6 Einträge für den dcopserver /user uhai. Davon drei mit den Optionen "[kdeinit] --nosid --s". Müssen die zuerst beendet werden?

Seltsamerweise bleibt manchmal ein Prozess "digikam" nach dem Beenden von digikam übrig. Erst nachdem kill dieses Prozesses mit htop läßt sich digikam hier wieder starten.

Digikam arbeitet aber sonst völlig normal - bis auf den Import der Bilder.

Kann dcopserver die Ursache sein, dass ich die Bilder von CD nicht in Digikam importieren kann? Ich habe auch schon Bilder auf die Festplatte kopiert und dann versucht, sie von dort zu importieren. Auch das klappt nicht.

Die vorhandene .DCOPserver_noname__0 habe ich in eine .DCOPserver_DeskTux__0 kopiert und entsprechend geändert:

```
local/DeskTux:/tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop4702-1187106985

4702

```

Dann wieder Digikam gestartet - Fehlermeldung zum Dcopserver bleibt wie gehabt. Anscheinend sollten dort noch weitere Zeilen enthalten sein...

An der Konsole sehe ich das:

```
uhai@DeskTux ~ $ digikam

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

DCOPServer self-test failed.

kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.

Found dcraw version: 8.83

QImage::pixel: x=0 out of range

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

DCOPServer self-test failed.

kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.

Es ist ein Problem bei der Einrichtung der Kommunikation

zwischen den KDE-Prozessen aufgetreten. Die Meldung des Systems

lautete:

Could not read network connection list.

/home/uhai/.DCOPserver_DeskTux__0

Bitte vergewissern Sie sich, dass das Programm "dcopserver" läuft!

DCOPRef::call():  no DCOP client or client not attached error

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5....
```

(es sind 140 Bilder...)

(hier der Versuch des Imports:)

```
...Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

digikam: WARNING: Failed to open dest file for writing: /home/uhai/Fotos/2008/2008-07-13/2008-07-13T09:54:14-Bildergefundenin/media/CIMG0005.JPG.digikam-camera-tmp1-6522

digikam: WARNING: Failed to open dest file for writing: /home/uhai/Fotos/2008/2008-07-13/2008-07-13T09:55:30-Bildergefundenin/media/CIMG0006.JPG.digikam-camera-tmp1-6522

digikam: WARNING: Failed to open dest file for writing: /home/uhai/Fotos/2008/2008-07-13/2008-07-13T09:57:16-Bildergefundenin/media/CIMG0007.JPG.digikam-camera-tmp1-6522

digikam: WARNING: Failed to open dest file for writing: /home/uhai/Fotos/2008/2008-07-13/2008-07-13T10:01:00-Bildergefundenin/media/CIMG0008.JPG.digikam-camera-tmp1-6522

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Exif Orientation: 1

libpng error: Write Error

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Exif Orientation: 1

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

libpng error: Write Error

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Warning: JPEG format error, rc = 5

Exif Orientation: 1

libpng error: Write Error... 
```

(usw..)

(und der Abbruch des Imports:)

```
...Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

Only one line in dcopserver file !: 

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL

DCOPServer self-test failed.

kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.

Es ist ein Problem bei der Einrichtung der Kommunikation

zwischen den KDE-Prozessen aufgetreten. Die Meldung des Systems

lautete:

Could not read network connection list.

/home/uhai/.DCOPserver_DeskTux__0

Bitte vergewissern Sie sich, dass das Programm "dcopserver" läuft!

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

^C 
```

```
[color=red](mußte hier abbrechen, da der Prompt nicht wiederkam)[/color]

```

Laut htop liefen nach diesem Versuch 4 Prozesse dcopserver, allerdings kein digikam mehr. Die Bilder sind jedoch jpegs:

```
uhai@DeskTux ~ $ file /media/Disk1/CIMG0005.JPG

/media/Disk1/CIMG0005.JPG: JPEG image data, EXIF standard 2.21
```

So sieht meine /etc/conf.d/bootmisc aus:

```
# /etc/conf.d/bootmisc

# Put a nologin file in /etc to prevent people from logging in before

# system startup is complete

DELAYLOGIN="no"

# Should we completely wipe out /tmp or just selectively remove known

# locks / files / etc... ?

# WIPE_TMP="yes"

```

Muß WIPE_TMP="no" gesetzt werden (Idee aus Forensuche). Das File habe ich bisher nicht gekannt, also ist "yes" nicht von mir gesetzt.

Sollte in /etc/conf.d/hostname HOSTNAME="localhost" ergänzt werden? Das war auch ein Tip aus dem Forum? Hat mir allerdings auch nicht geholfen.

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="DeskTux"

```

Ich hoffe, das ist soweit nachvollziehbar. Sollten Infos fehlen, liefere ich die gerne nach. Vielleicht kennt sich jemand hier mit dcopserver soweit aus, das ich das Problem abstellen kann. Oder kann jemand mir beim Bilderimport in Digikam helfen? Einfach in die Verzeichnisse zu Digikam kopieren möchte ich vermeiden, da es sehr viele Bilder auf den drei CDs sind und ich Zuordnungsfehler vermeiden will.

uhai

----------

